# #10 can of tomato paste



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I HAVE to open a #10 can of tomato paste. Nothing smaller. 

What do I do with the remainder of the tomato paste once I get out what I need. Not much....


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

You can can the remainder of it. FYI I was always taught NOT to keep tomato products in metal cans. Maybe others can advise, but I thought glass jars only for tomatoes.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Make it into homemade spaghetti or pizza sauce and can it up.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Good advice. do I water bath the tomato paste if just the paste? Do I need to add anything to the paste since it will be thick?

do I pressure can or water bath tomato sauce.

Never have done neither one.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I water bath my spaghetti and pizza sauce. I have never canned paste.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Water bath is all I do with it.

With paste only, I'd lean more towards ketchup and pizza sauce. You can buy spice packs for both at most grocery stores. The extra ingredients and instructions will be listed right on the package.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

PamsPride said:


> I water bath my spaghetti and pizza sauce. I have never canned paste.


Do you add meat to your sauce or is it just the sauce itself and spices?


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

you can can it, you can dehydrate it (makes good leather), you can freeze it. if I was going to can it, I'd turn it into sauce first. For paste, pack hot, process half pints 45 min in boiling water bath. Be sure to add 1 1/2 tsp lemon juice per half pint for proper acidity.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

kappydell said:


> you can can it, you can dehydrate it (makes good leather), you can freeze it. if I was going to can it, I'd turn it into sauce first. For paste, pack hot, process half pints 45 min in boiling water bath. Be sure to add 1 1/2 tsp lemon juice per half pint for proper acidity.


do you add water to make it a sauce?


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

not knowing the acid level of the tomatoes, I would add a little vinager to the paste to make sure it has a high enough acid level for water bath canning. I would put the paste in 4 - 8 oz jars.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Freyadog said:


> Do you add meat to your sauce or is it just the sauce itself and spices?


If you add meat then you will have to pressure can it. I always add my meat when I fix it.
I can just sauce and spices.


----------

